# Cannondale supersix ultegra di2. First road bike.



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Cannondale supersix ultegra di2 2012.
Did i made the right choices by purchasing this bike?
This is my first road bike, got a good deal at my local shop . I will be getting it this weekend.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase. If you like it and it fits you then you did well! I love my ultegra DI2!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

LOL. No messing around at entry level for you.

If it fits you well, awesome. Ultegra Di2 is supposed to be a more finished product than Dura-Ace, so that's actually kind of a plus.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks. Just asking since I am new to the sport. I


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

TBH, I have no idea if you made the right choice. It's their flagship road racing bike. Which is great for all kinds of fast-paced riding. If your interests go in other directions, you'll end up fighting the bike to varying degrees. What are you trying to get out of cycling?


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

One of the reason why i bought this bike was to get in better shape for motorcycle road racing this is one of my hobby, i notice at the race track alot of the the guys that i race with they all road race bicycle. So i decide to do the same , an why not get one of the best road bike they have out there. Also i do not want to start whith a entry level bike , for later on start trowing money in to the bike to get better performances, a mistake that i have made so many times racing motorcycle upgrading parts for better performances. An yes i will like to race my bicycle in the future Sorry for my english guys..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree with the others... if it suites your intended uses and fits well, it's a very nice 'first' road bike.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

pics please,


----------



## tlarocque (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats! On my radar too as I am getting back into the sport. Post impressions when you've logged some miles.


----------



## bricksh (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry for posting this here, but I can't start a new thread. I have just got a new supesix but the 105. When I brake the rear brake makes a clicking noise which is concerning. Have only done 25 miles so far.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bricksh said:


> Sorry for posting this here, but I can't start a new thread. I have just got a new supesix but the 105. When I brake the rear brake makes a clicking noise which is concerning. Have only done 25 miles so far.


If I'm not mistaken, your bike comes with Shimano RS-10's, which (I believe) have machined braking surfaces. 

If the clicking coincides with one wheel rotation, it's likely it's caused by a burr or raised edge passing under the brake pad. You could probably locate it by running your finger (lightly and carefully) over the rim surface and (using an emery cloth, or similar) 'sand' the area down - gently, because you only want to remove enough material to quell the noise.

Alternately, the bike being new, bring it to your LBS and ask that they check it out.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Agree with the others... if it suites your intended uses and fits well, it's a very nice 'first' road bike.


It'd be a very nice "25th" road bike, too.


----------



## bricksh (Sep 20, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, your bike comes with Shimano RS-10's, which (I believe) have machined braking surfaces.
> 
> If the clicking coincides with one wheel rotation, it's likely it's caused by a burr or raised edge passing under the brake pad. You could probably locate it by running your finger (lightly and carefully) over the rim surface and (using an emery cloth, or similar) 'sand' the area down - gently, because you only want to remove enough material to quell the noise.
> 
> Alternately, the bike being new, bring it to your LBS and ask that they check it out.


Thanks, the click/clunk is once per rev. Wheels are mavic aksium which I've just checked out. There is a ver small small raise where the rim joint is, which I will emery down and try again.

Thanks once again


----------

